# NEW DIET 4 MUSCLE BUILD WOT DO U PEEPS THINK



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

23 years old

5 ft 8

12 Stone(my goal is to get to about 13 half mainly muscle gain)

Lift 4 days per week hour each session working different muscles each sessions

Heres my typical daily diet looking for any kind of advice or additions

7.00-3 boiled eggs,3 wholemeal toast,1 scoop whey in water,green tea,multivit,cod liver oil

10.00-green tea,2 wholemeal bread,130gtin of tuna in brine,boiled egg,1 bananna

1.00-Green Tea,cup of brown rice,piece of salmon or white fish,1 orange

4.50-tin of tuna,apple,handfull of shredded wheat

7.15-lift weights

8.15 pwo-2 scoops whey in water

9.00-70g mixed veg,4 egg white omellete,chicken breast

10.15 bed

I also eat other foods eg white fish,pasta,cashews,potatoes,beef but the above is what i generally stick to all weeek as its easy 4 me

Drink 2 litres of water per day

Eat no junk

Dont do any cardio for now as i just want to concentrate on building muscle i play football on a sunday and am a carpenter so im active all day anyway

Any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

magicman said:


> 23 years old
> 
> 5 ft 8
> 
> ...


 Looks decent enough to me.

I would up the water to 3 liters.

Make sure your protein meals have enough protein in it, meaning tuna with out weights listed can mean any thing from a teaspoon to a pound.

Fish oil could easly be added in with most of your meals.

Add in some fat at bed because the protein will digest long before you wake.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

Con said:


> Looks decent enough to me.
> 
> I would up the water to 3 liters.
> 
> ...


 Tuna is 130g drained weight and i also take multivit and cod liver oil il edid my post now cheers 4 feedback


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

may wanna a little something say half hour 45 mins b4 training as to have a small meal wait 2.5 hours then train id be feeling pretty week

i dont see in anyharm of having some simple carbs i like to have white bread toasted sandwhich with ham and cottage chesse a 25g protein shake and a banana and apple about 40mins i train gets my energy levels right up sometimes i even have a small bag of sweets cos my sessions are so intense


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

has any one else got any more valuble input

thanks in advance


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Why do you have so much green tea out of question? I know it helps burn fat and is an antioxidant but on a mass gain diet is it needed?

Looks like a really good diet.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> Why do you have so much green tea out of question? I know it helps burn fat and is an antioxidant but on a mass gain diet is it needed?
> 
> Looks like a really good diet.


 Its just because i like the flavoured green tea plus im lactose intolerent so cant have the milk in normal tea or coffee


----------

